# light template



## murphyslaw

I got soem 6" oval led turn lights grommet set, but they did not come with a template. I need a template so I know what exact size to cut my bumper. if you guys know where they is a template on the net or something let me know thanks.


----------



## firelwn82

For one what kind are they? For two How are they supposed to mount?


----------



## murphyslaw

they are maxxima 60led 6" oval turn signal lights and are grommet mount.

THESE ONES


----------



## firelwn82

Cut the hole just under the size of the light and then put the grommet in and pop in the light. Bingo done.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

The oval is 2 1/2 inches wide and 6 3/4 inches long. Take a 2 1/2 inch hole saw and cut two holes with the centers being 4 1/4 inches apart, and connect the two outside most edges with sawsall or hack saw or jig saw and tada, you have an oval hole that will fit those lights.


----------



## firelwn82

Damn thats a good idea. Do what he says


----------



## murphyslaw

I was hoping to find a template I could trace and hit with the plasma. think I'll just wait till Monday and hit the kenworth shop for a template.


----------



## BlueLine Ent

wish I had a plasma, and I wouldn't have to do what I mentioned above :crying:


----------



## TJS

I have not posted here in a while, but I made a template on my Bpt mill. I used this one for my boat trailer.

T.J.
www.tjsperformance.com


----------



## firelwn82

Damn you guys and your awesome toys. lol. I want a plasma cutter :crying:


----------



## murphyslaw

I have been to lazy to do anything with mine yet. need to get a template or just start wacking at it. but I dont want to mess up the 1/4" steel bumper


----------



## firelwn82

Yeah because your name says it all. Enough said, lol


----------



## murphyslaw

well I remembered that my small car trailer has 6" oval lights on it, so I knocked one out put a chunk of cardboard behind it marked it out with a sharpy.

then cut it out and traced it on to my bumper. got one installed and wired gonna work on the other one in a few then I'll post a pic.


----------



## firelwn82

Sweet sounds good. Are you done yet huh huuh. :redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## murphyslaw

yup all done total time taken 2hrs.

made the template held it up to bumper shot it with paint to mark the bumper, grabbed the plasma cut it out popped in the grommets popped in the lights soldered up the wires to the factory plug and wallah done.


----------



## firelwn82

Ok and pictures mr. Sweet tools??


----------



## murphyslaw

when it gets light out.


----------



## firelwn82

So that will be in the spring then? Since your in Alaska and all


----------



## murphyslaw

no gets light bout 9a. I got pics but the camera is in my jumpsuite at the shop and I just came home.


----------



## firelwn82

Well you should run back and get it cause your breaking my heart. lol. I'm kidding


----------



## murphyslaw

ok so I was wrong it was on the dash of my truck HAHAHA.


















kinda wiered how the bumper looks strange but its square with the truck.


----------



## murphyslaw

you can see here, when I built this bumper I used the stock turn lights untill I got these


----------



## firelwn82

Thats turned out pretty good. So are they just turn and marker lights or are they hooked up to a flasher also?


----------



## murphyslaw

no they are jsut running/turn I have two mini bars and dash/deck lights. and some other strobes, needless to say the truckers hate me when we are caravaning for 5-14hrs a day


----------

